# [video] KeyHole Method



## CubeAddct (Mar 15, 2012)

This is a video that I did about the keyhole method for those that haven't fully gotten into F2L yet. I hope this helps!


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 15, 2012)

Instead of matching the colors between the edge and center piece, I would actually put the edge piece over the other center (so that the UF and F center are the same color). Put keyhole under slot, and do R U' R'. I think it's more comfortable this way and the cube doesn't move around as much. R' F R F' is almost like a cube rotation in the sense that you end up with the U face sort of in the back. Personal preference, I s'pose.

As far as the tutorial goes, it was well explained. Nice job.

EDIT: I see someone already commented on this on YouTube.


----------



## CubeAddct (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the critique. It has been a while since I've performed the keyhole method so I had forgotten that particular way. I may do an updated version of it later on.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 15, 2012)

I used the key-hole method for a few months before I figured out F2L. It's fun to do and I know of at least one very fast cuber that implements it for one hand solving as a substitute for F2L.

I never went back to key-hole after I had F2L down though...


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 15, 2012)

Keyhole is still very worth it for f2l users. Turns 7 or 8 move cases into 5 movers and can help avoid rotations. It also opens you up to some of the most accessible, intuitive multislotting.


----------

